# Is there a quiet LGD breed?



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

So I've heard that some LGDs will bark a lot at night in order to scare predators away. Do they all do this, or is there a breed that guards just as well without barking?


----------



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

well all are going to bark somewhat as that is how they scare away potential threats! With that said, our anatolian is pretty good about only barking when there is really something to bark at.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Off hand I do not know of any quiet LGD breeds but Llamas are pretty quiet and very good guardians. We have llama in with our sheep and love him! They do make noises but their noises are different then dogs. They don't travel as well IMO to the human ears like dog barks. I actually love to hear our llama voicing himself and it is easy to sleep through if need be. 

On a side note though llama's are a little more maintenance since you have to shear them every 2 years (or each year depending on your area and llama) and they can be a bit more difficult to catch then the dogs. I love our llama but to handle him you have to catch him. He does not like to be touched unless haltered, then he doesn't care.


----------



## 2wFarm (Jul 16, 2012)

milkmaid said:


> So I've heard that some LGDs will bark a lot at night in order to scare predators away. Do they all do this, or is there a breed that guards just as well without barking?


I agree! An LGDs first line of defense is to bark.
They won't (or shouldn't) bark unless something is out there to bark at.
So if you have one that barks a lot...it means you have something out there and Annie Get Your Gun !!
The barking is what makes a pack of coyote etc just wander elsewhere...the chicken/lamb is not worth them dealing with the dogs.

It's been our experience with our Maremmas that some pups are more quiet than others. Just like children with different personalities, each pup is different. Some are go-getters and very vocal. Others are watchers and wait until trouble comes closer before they sound off.

If you have a working LGD who is quiet for extended periods of time...this is good...he's chased most of the predators off!! They went elsewhere!
But if he's making a big ruckous...you should check it out ASAP.

Ask any reputable breeder about their litter or their juveniles and they should be able to tell you who is more "quiet" and selective in their barking and who is not. Explain you want a quieter dog.

As an aside...the barking noise can be equated to your children's sleeping. You can sleep through the night but the instant your child makes a sound that is not "normal" like coughing or a cry from a bad dream...your eyes are instantly awake. Otherwise you become adapted to sleeping through the "normal" night noises.

It's the same with our LGD---they have different tones to their bark. I know the tone that wakes me (and I better be swift about getting my backside outside!) And then I automatically sleep through the "bark" that means "I know you are way over there coyote...and you better stay way over there".

Hope that helps!

OH---P.S.--pups/juveniles will bark at everything..until they get wiser and older to discern what needs a "barking" and what doesn't. Don't correct them. Just let them grow up...they will discern better when older.

http://2winksfarmette.webs.com


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

2W put it well! You do get used to it & know the real alarm bark. 
On the other hand LGD isnt yappy or high pitched nor that baying sound that hounds make.


----------

